# F1's High Speed Thong Flying Adventure(1st Pics)



## DRB1313 (Jul 8, 2009)

You'll get the thong thing when you see the pics

Well, We met up for a good breakfast and headed out on our adventure, of course F1 had
no idea where we were going our what we were going to be doing.
It did not take him long to see the towers and the cables stretched across the county and
I mean WAY across the county.
It was at that moment I heard a big GULP come from his throat so I explained what we were about to do.
I really do think his knees buckled, but he said he was All In!!

So! Up the tower we went and it was there we received our instructions for
safety and all that
The gal in the first pic with her head down was a little more than freaked out and
that was as far as she went.
Oh!  I did say there might be some tears generated in the other thread and
sure enough there were.
Her group ended up going without her.

Okay, so enough blabber, Some of the Worlds longest Zip lines and 
some pretty intense cable crossings, one of which had me 
Shaking, sweating and wondering if I was ever going to make it across.
YES!!! I was feeling a little skeered. Not about falling, but landing on those rocks 100' down.
Trust me the pics don't do it justice.

What a Blast We Had and hats off to you my friend for being such a good sport.

Guys and Gals, If you ever get a chance to go down to Banning Mills in Whitesburg, do
yourself a favor and go. It's an awesome place.

Here's the first batch of pics. Check out the length of those cables in Pic 1 and 3 and those 
are the short ones. More to come.
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## Smokey (Jul 8, 2009)

Oooooch eeech ouch


----------



## wolfess (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool I'm glad I made the first showing. Looks like a blast.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep! Them 60 mph Thongs were a Blast


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 8, 2009)

SWEEEEEEEET now that lookss like FUN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 8, 2009)

Lookin good so far, can't wait for the rest.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's the Screaming Eagle, 2500 feet long! Yep, That's right at a half a mile long

And FERAL went first


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 8, 2009)

F1 is looking a little reluctant in that shot, kinda like he’s thinking about changing his name to F2.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 8, 2009)

dang i am still shakin' and it is over !!!!    that was an incredible experience and one i will not forget !!! you should have seen the guides face when i came busting through the trees at mach 1, i think he saw his life flash before his eyes !!!  i sure enjoyed the mornin' drb,  even with all the anticipation.   you know, it ain't easy bein' sexy in a thong at 60 mph !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey F1 is that a parachute on your back ???? 

Ya got guts man ya got guts


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 8, 2009)

BradMyers said:


> F1 is looking a little reluctant in that shot, kinda like he’s thinking about changing his name to F2.



Oh Yeah! He had every right to be! The last thing the guide said before
he left was "That pulley is going to get a little hot on this one"
And Boy did it!!

Not to mention the slap on the butt he received about halfway down from the Sycamore tree


Mike, He needed a parachute!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 8, 2009)

I was a little worried about opening this one!! Yall that is too cool, I would love to do that(I say that now). I second that "You got guts!"


----------



## Browtine (Jul 8, 2009)

That settles it. You two are totally insane. There's no way I'd even get on the towers, much less suspend my hind end from those cables! 

This is definitely a situation in which Browtine would never see this view had you not posted pics! 

I'm enjoyin' seein' ya'll do it though, so keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2009)

Where's this place?? I missed out on the 1/2 mile zip line in Labadee Haiti and I still have an itch that needs scratchin.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 8, 2009)

You'll love it.

http://www.historicbanningmills.com/


----------



## bartman (Jul 8, 2009)

looks like to much fun lets go


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 8, 2009)

bartman said:


> looks like to much fun lets go



You may have to wait, I might be a tad sore
Those cable crossings put a Whoopin on Ya.


----------



## bartman (Jul 8, 2009)

its heck gettin old aint it


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 8, 2009)

Now that looks like real fun. I would reposition the harness straps to provide me with a sufficient amount of more room and hopefully comfort. Great pics you daredevils.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 8, 2009)

I just called out there and they said all the cables are now only about 6inches off the ground.......  They didnt realize that steele could stretch so much.


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 8, 2009)

Smokey said:


> I just called out there and they said all the cables are now only about 6inches off the ground.......  They didnt realize that steele could stretch so much.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 8, 2009)

looks like fun glad you enjoyed your self


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2009)

Those are awesome shots. I really want to go now. I remember them showing something on Georgia Outdoors about that place. Thanks for sharing y'alls adventure .


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 8, 2009)

bartman said:


> its heck gettin old aint it



You got that right!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a blast - I'm proud fer ya!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 8, 2009)

As I was looking at these especially, the Screaming Eagle, what happens when there's a bit of a breeze.  Sure could add and excitement factor.  Great adventure DRB and Feral.  I believe I'm staying on the groung though.

Hoss


----------



## JasonF (Jul 8, 2009)

BradMyers said:


> F1 is looking a little reluctant in that shot, kinda like he’s thinking about changing his name to F2.



 That's what I was thinking!
It all looked like fun until I saw this thread with those wide angle shots! 



Smokey said:


> I just called out there and they said all the cables are now only about 6inches off the ground.......  They didnt realize that steele could stretch so much.







DRB1313 said:


> Oh Yeah! He had every right to be! The last thing the guide said before
> he left was "That pulley is going to get a little hot on this one"
> And Boy did it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## leo (Jul 9, 2009)

looks like y'all had a big time


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hoss said:


> As I was looking at these especially, the Screaming Eagle, what happens when there's a bit of a breeze.  Sure could add and excitement factor.  Great adventure DRB and Feral.  I believe I'm staying on the groung though.
> 
> Hoss



I know it would make standing on that tower a little more interesting!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 9, 2009)

man my stomach is still turning thinking about jumping off the platform!  looks like fun.  I may talk the wife into doing this on my birthday in a couple weeks.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 9, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> man my stomach is still turning thinking about jumping off the platform!  looks like fun.  I may talk the wife into doing this on my birthday in a couple weeks.



I'll tell Ya matt, Even thought the last one is way higher and way longer, getting out there
on that little perch on the first one was a little intimidating.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 9, 2009)

Man, that looks like a blast! I'm gonna have to check in to that.


----------

